# [SOLVED] Age of Empires 3 Problem with installer



## Xadraz (Oct 8, 2012)

Basically i had installed the game and it worked correctly then i have installed an expansion to it which was the asian dynasties however then i tried installing warchiefs addon and i kept getting an error then i played around with the files tried to be clever which then messed up my game up that i couldnt started so i deleted the whole folder manually and tried to install the game from the start but i couldnt due to the installer being able to find some kind of file to tell it that the game is still on the computer. I tried looking for that file i deleted everything i could find which could cause such a problem but still no result. When i run the installer it will start preparing for installation but after that it will just stop and go off. 

Anyone has any idea of what i can do ? 

Thanks


----------



## Xadraz (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: Age of Empires 3 Problem with installer*

If anyone else has this problem try following these instructions :
Manually Uninstalling Age of Empires 3 - Age of empires 3 Wiki

I am not sure if it works havent tried it yet but i will try it myself soon so ill keep everyone posted.


----------

